# Hilltop Lakes lot for trade 80x120'



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez

Hilltop Lakes Texas, wooded lot 80x150' restrictions very limited and monthly maintenance fee for property owners $55.00 a month. Water and electric readily available. Several property owner adminities to make this property perfect to enjoy country living with families. Looking to trade for a reliable 4x4 Crew cab truck diesel preferably. Send pictures of any offers and feel free to contact me for information on lot available. I have no pictures of lot , its not cleared and totally wooded so pictures would not show well? But well worth the drive, amenities include fishing, boating, bowhunting, kayaking, horse back riding and board your own horses and so much more! Please no scammers . Serious inquiries only. No tire kickers will be ignored. Contact Ruben 979-533-2225. Anytime thanks
PS trade value $10,000.00 cash or part truck balance cash is fine as well. Thanks


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez

Bump


----------



## fish-n-wade

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Hilltop Lakes Texas, wooded lot 80x150' restrictions very limited and monthly maintenance fee for property owners $55.00 a month. Water and electric readily available. Several property owner adminities to make this property perfect to enjoy country living with families. Looking to trade for a reliable 4x4 Crew cab truck diesel preferably. Send pictures of any offers and feel free to contact me for information on lot available. I have no pictures of lot , its not cleared and totally wooded so pictures would not show well? But well worth the drive, amenities include fishing, boating, bowhunting, kayaking, horse back riding and board your own horses and so much more! Please no scammers . Serious inquiries only. No tire kickers will be ignored. Contact Ruben 979-533-2225. Anytime thanks
> PS trade value $10,000.00 cash or part truck balance cash is fine as well. Thanks


where is hilltop lakes located?


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez

Just outside Normangee tx. Close to Bryan, College Station


----------

